# Menu Autofilter con letras DEMASIADO pequeña



## josevaldesv (Feb 1, 2007)

Hola....

Ahora sí no sé qué hacer...

¿Existe alguna opción en Excel donde pueda modificar el tamaño de las letras del menu autofilter?

Este es el caso:

Tengo una hoja con una base de datos que necesito filtrar según ciertos valores.

El problema es que todas las letras están muy grandes (font size 36), y el menu autofilter está DEMASIADO PEQUEÑO (yo creo que es un font size 10).

Gracias... saludos...

José Valdés
2.5 años visitando mrexcel.com y mis jefes están MUY felices conmigo


----------



## galileogali (Feb 1, 2007)

supongamos que una de las celdas de los Encabezamientos ("Headers") fuera "A1"

en el Modulo de Hoja:

Private Sub Worksheet_SelectionChange(ByVal Target As Range)
If Target.Address = "$A$1" Then
activewindow.zoom = 200
Else
activewindow.zoom = 100
End If
End Sub


Tambien la reduccion del ZOOM podria relacionarse con el evento CALCULATE de la hoja. Para que este se dispare, pueden colocarse formula SUBTOTALES(2   Ó 3 que en cada filtrada producida retornen el Zoom al 100%

"A1" es para un autofiltro de una columna,, en el supuesto de mas columnas, los encabezamientos comprenderan el Rango "rng"
entonces

el If sería

IF INTERSECT(Target, rng) is Nothing then exit sub


GALI


----------



## Greg Truby (Feb 5, 2007)

Hola José,

Yo adaptaría la idea de Gali (hola, Gali) para que el Zoom sea algo menor que cien porciento cuando autofilter está apagado y se cambie a cien porciento cuando autofilter está encendido.  Por ejemplo:
	
	
	
	
	
	



```
Private Sub Worksheet_Calculate()
    '// TRUE = (-1) en VBA, por eso restar no añadir
    ActiveWindow.Zoom = 50 - 50 * Me.AutoFilterMode
End Sub
```

Saludos


----------



## galileogali (Feb 5, 2007)

Greg estoy probando tu codigo pero no obtengo el ver ampliada la lista Desplegable.
Luego cambie AutofilterMode por Filtermode y solo logro el Zoom antes o despues de que lista se muestre y no mientras se despliega....
NOSPAMgalileogali-excel@PLEASEhotmail.com por si quieres enviar tu ejemplo.....


----------



## Greg Truby (Feb 5, 2007)

Gali,

Para mi funciona bien, pero al inicio hay que provocar un evento de calcular.  Solo poner AUTOFILTER no provoca, pero cambiar criterio o presionar F2 y ENTER provoca un evento de calcular.  ¿Tal vez sería mejor usar SelectionChange?  La idea era aprovechar de la propiedad AUTOFILTERMODE, nada más.

Y espero que la dirección que usted puso no sea una dirección valida sin editos.  Si, sí, entonces edítela para que sea algo como NOSPAMgalileogali-excel::AT::PLEASEHotmail.com por ejemplo.  Si no, los "bots" la agarra y le llega una tormenta de spam.

Saludos,


----------



## josevaldesv (Feb 16, 2007)

*No me funciona*

Greg, gracias por la respuesta. Tuve un problema y no había podido revisar mrexcel.com

Al igual que a Gali, no puedo hacer que funcione!!!



can't seem to find out what's wrong


----------



## Greg Truby (Feb 16, 2007)

que curioso... ¿Le funciona si usted lo pone en otra rutina como __selectionchange?_

```
Private Sub Worksheet_SelectionChange(ByVal Target As Range) 
    '// TRUE = (-1) en VBA, por eso restar no añadir 
    ActiveWindow.Zoom = 50 - 50 * Me.AutoFilterMode 
End Sub
```


----------



## josevaldesv (Feb 23, 2007)

:D
Gracias.... no sé qué pasó, pero después ya corrió la otra macro.

Mi problema ahora es que eso no era lo que yo buscaba.
No me expliqué bien.

Lo que hace la macro es hacer zoom a TODA la hoja, y lo que yo necesito es que nada más la letra (font size) del filtro (autofilter) sea más grande.

En mi ejemplo, el zoom de la hoja debe ser 50%, y en las celdas tengo diferentes tamaños de letra, desde 8 hasta 20, y así que un tamaño 16 para el menú del filtro me vendría perfecto.

¿Suena a un interesante reto?


----------



## Greg Truby (Feb 26, 2007)

José,

Desafortunadamente, no se puede tan facilmente como uno se imagina.  La única forma limpia es hacer lo que Gali y después yo hemos indicado, cambiar el Zoom de la hoja.  La forma complicada es cambiar el tamaño del font en el sistema operativo.  Esto presenta dos problemas (a) impacta muchas otras cosas y (b) ni sé cómo hacerlo en VBA porque habrá que usar rutinas de WINAPI y no tengo mucha sabeduría sobre ellas.


----------



## josevaldesv (Feb 26, 2007)

encontré la forma!!

Hay que hacer un Combo Box en vez de utilizar el filtro normal...

Excel -- Data Validation -- Combo box using Named Ranges 
http://www.contextures.com/xlDataVal11.html

gracias de todos modos.....


----------



## josevaldesv (Feb 1, 2007)

Hola....

Ahora sí no sé qué hacer...

¿Existe alguna opción en Excel donde pueda modificar el tamaño de las letras del menu autofilter?

Este es el caso:

Tengo una hoja con una base de datos que necesito filtrar según ciertos valores.

El problema es que todas las letras están muy grandes (font size 36), y el menu autofilter está DEMASIADO PEQUEÑO (yo creo que es un font size 10).

Gracias... saludos...

José Valdés
2.5 años visitando mrexcel.com y mis jefes están MUY felices conmigo


----------



## Greg Truby (Feb 26, 2007)

Perdón, José.  No recomendí esa solución que describe Deb allí porque implica bastante programación para duplicar el efecto.  Autofilter actualiza el listado de cada campo basado en las selecciones ya hechas.  Entonces para duplicar el efecto completamente, sería necesario correr filtros avanzados o bucles sobre cada columna para crear los listados de la manera que hace Autofiltro.  Además habrá que agregar opciones para "custom" y "blancos", "no blancos", "top 10" etc.  Asi que no es una cosa muy sencilla.  

Otra vez, me disculpe por no haber mencionado esa idea; no me di cuenta que usted estaba dispuesto a hacer tanto trabajo.   

Saludos,


----------



## galileogali (Feb 26, 2007)

(consultante: 
Hola: yo quiero ir en AVION desde el caribe hasta las Islas de Cabo Verde y mientras viajo quiero sumergirme en una piscina con un minimo de 2.40 m de profundidad, un laro de 5 m y un ancho de 3 m.

Respuesta: Imposible en un avion de linea no se transportan piscinas.

Consultante: Ya encontre la respuesta: Voy en Barco....)

_*Me alegro de que hayas encontrado la solucion.*_


----------



## Greg Truby (Feb 26, 2007)

(Espero que José se ría también. )


----------



## josevaldesv (Mar 1, 2007)

me río también...
con respecto a mi propuesta... por suerte en lo que estoy haciendo SÓLO DOS COLUMNAS necesitan ese filtro....
y, como dicen en mi pueblo, "a falta de pan... tortilla"


----------

